# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Εργασία σε καζίνο πλοιου

## A.Peggy

καλησπέρα παιδια θελω να σας ρωτησω πως είναι να δουλευεις σε καζίνο του πλοιου?  πολυ θα ηθελα να μαθω  για συνθηκες μισθο κτλ...εσεις, οσοι εχετε ασχοληθει με το ανωτερω θεμα, παρακαλω τη συμβουλή σας.....ευχαριστω!

----------


## mastrokostas

Υπέροχα είναι !Δουλεύεις μόνο εν πλω και έξω σε κάθε λιμάνι !Όλα τα staff του cazino μια παρέα , αλλά όταν δουλεύεις πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός μιας και έχεις να κάνεις με χρήματα .Αν κάνεις αυτήν την δουλεία ήδη ,θα περάσεις φαντάστηκα .

----------


## A.Peggy

να σαι καλα ευχαριστω για τη γρηγορη απαντηση......δεν την εχω καπαρωσει ακομα.......ειμαι ακομα σε συζητησεις για αυτο θελω να μαθω τι <<παιζει>> ευχαριστω και παλι!!!

----------


## rouli726

> Υπέροχα είναι !Δουλεύεις μόνο εν πλω και έξω σε κάθε λιμάνι !Όλα τα staff του cazino μια παρέα , αλλά όταν δουλεύεις πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός μιας και έχεις να κάνεις με χρήματα .Αν κάνεις αυτήν την δουλεία ήδη ,θα περάσεις φαντάστηκα .


πλακα κανεις φιλε!!!εχεις δουλεψει δηλαδη σε καζινο πλοιου και περασες φανταστικα????
εγω θα μιλησω,ως 2μιση χρονια εργαζομενη σε μινωικες και ΣΦ5,για αλλα πλοια δε ξερω.
αν εισαι ευαισθητος χαρακτηρας φιλη μου,ουτε καν σαν ιδεα μη το σκεφτεσαι.
θα εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις τους χαιδεμενους των ναυτιλιακων,δηλαδη τους οδηγους φορτηγων και ειλικρινα μονο με ηρεμιστικα την παλευεις!
το πληρωμα σπανια θα σε αντιμετωπιζει σα ισαξια τους κι αυτο γιατι τα καζινο ανηκουν σε επιχειρηματιες εκτος ναυτιλιακης.η αληθεια ειναι οτι ζηλευουν κιολας που εσυ στα λιμανια τις περισσοτερες φορες θα βγαινεις εξω αν θες.
στα ειπα τραγικα?απλα πρεπει να εισαι προετοιμασμενη.δε πας σε παραδεισο.πας σε ενα ανδροκρατουμενο χωρο.
τα καλα ειναι τα λεφτα σαφεστατα τα οποια ειναι απο 1500 εως και 2000 ανα μηνα,αν εχει αργιες.επισης οι εταιρειες που εχουν αυτη τη στιγμη τα καζινο σε μινωικες και ΣΦ ειναι καλες σε γενικες γραμμες.
εγω αποκομισα πολλες εμπειριες,πολλα λεφτα τα οποια ευχομαι εσυ να κρατησεις γιατι οσο να ναι η κλεισουρα σε κανει να χαλας πολλα οταν βγαινεις.
ειναι μεγαλο σχολειο το καραβι.απλα πρεπει να θεσεις απο την αρχη στοχο οικονομικο για να ξερεις που βαδιζεις.
αν θελεις κατι αλλο στειλε μου μηνυμα στο προφιλ,θα χαρω να σου απαντησω.
πανω απο ολα για να ειμαστε αισιοδοξοι,η αισθηση της απεραντοσυνης της θαλασσας θα τα κανει ολα ασημαντα οταν θα μπουχτιζεις και θα βγαινεις στο καταστρωμα το ηλιοβασιλεμα.....
καλα ταξιδια

----------


## opelmanos

Αλήθεια τι πρόγραμα ακριβώς ακολουθείς σε αυτό το πόστο?

----------


## rouli726

> Αλήθεια τι πρόγραμα ακριβώς ακολουθείς σε αυτό το πόστο?


σε γενικες γραμμες οσο μικροτερο το δρομολογιο τοσο το καλυτερο!για παραδειγμα,το bari ηταν το καλυτερο μου,με SF5.οι βαρδιες ηταν των 5 και 8 ωρων,μενει στο μπαρι πολλες ωρες,αλλα δεν εχει διανυκτερευση πατρα!
το βασικο δεδομενο ειναι πως το καζινο ξεκινα να λειτουργει μιση ωρα μετα την αναχωρηση του πλοιου απο το λιμανι.αναλογα το δρομολογιο εξαρταται και το λιμανι.
τα ανκονιατικα δηλαδη δουλευουν απο πατρα εως πατρα ενω τα βενετσιανικα μετα την ηγουμενιτσα ως ηγουμενιτσα παλι.
οι μινωικες τα κρατανε ολονυχτια,οποτε οι βαρδιες ειναι ακομη και ενδεκαωρες,ενω σε καποια sf κλεινουν το βραδυ.

----------


## A.Peggy

> πλακα κανεις φιλε!!!εχεις δουλεψει δηλαδη σε καζινο πλοιου και περασες φανταστικα????
> εγω θα μιλησω,ως 2μιση χρονια εργαζομενη σε μινωικες και ΣΦ5,για αλλα πλοια δε ξερω.
> αν εισαι ευαισθητος χαρακτηρας φιλη μου,ουτε καν σαν ιδεα μη το σκεφτεσαι.
> θα εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις τους χαιδεμενους των ναυτιλιακων,δηλαδη τους οδηγους φορτηγων και ειλικρινα μονο με ηρεμιστικα την παλευεις!
> το πληρωμα σπανια θα σε αντιμετωπιζει σα ισαξια τους κι αυτο γιατι τα καζινο ανηκουν σε επιχειρηματιες εκτος ναυτιλιακης.η αληθεια ειναι οτι ζηλευουν κιολας που εσυ στα λιμανια τις περισσοτερες φορες θα βγαινεις εξω αν θες.
> στα ειπα τραγικα?απλα πρεπει να εισαι προετοιμασμενη.δε πας σε παραδεισο.πας σε ενα ανδροκρατουμενο χωρο.
> τα καλα ειναι τα λεφτα σαφεστατα τα οποια ειναι απο 1500 εως και 2000 ανα μηνα,αν εχει αργιες.επισης οι εταιρειες που εχουν αυτη τη στιγμη τα καζινο σε μινωικες και ΣΦ ειναι καλες σε γενικες γραμμες.
> εγω αποκομισα πολλες εμπειριες,πολλα λεφτα τα οποια ευχομαι εσυ να κρατησεις γιατι οσο να ναι η κλεισουρα σε κανει να χαλας πολλα οταν βγαινεις.
> ειναι μεγαλο σχολειο το καραβι.απλα πρεπει να θεσεις απο την αρχη στοχο οικονομικο για να ξερεις που βαδιζεις.
> ...


σευχαριστω για τα όσα μας είπες....δεν είνα η πρώτη φορά που ασχολούμαι με δουλειές σε πλοια και καταλαβαινω τα οσα αναφερεις!! :Cool: δε θα διστασω να σου στηλω οτι με απασχολησει  :Wink: 
Σ'ευχαριστω και παλι !!!!Καλα  μας ταξίδια!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vikfok

> σευχαριστω για τα όσα μας είπες....δεν είνα η πρώτη φορά που ασχολούμαι με δουλειές σε πλοια και καταλαβαινω τα οσα αναφερεις!!δε θα διστασω να σου στηλω οτι με απασχολησει 
> Σ'ευχαριστω και παλι !!!!Καλα μας ταξίδια!!!


 
Συμφωνώ με την Ρούλη δεν είναι όλα ρόδινα να δουλεύεις στο καζίνο.
Ρούλη δουλεύαμε στην ίδια εταιρία. Από την αναφορά σου στα πλοία το κατάλαβα . Καταρχήν έζησα 2 στιγμές πολύ άσχημες μία με διάρρηξη και άλλη μία με λάθος της κοπέλας. Τα λεφτά είναι όντως καλά μπορείς να βγαίνεις στο λιμάνι. Είναι μεγάλη ευθύνη να διαχειρίζεσαι τόσα λεφτά, τους νταλικέρηδες και την γκρίνια τους.Επιπλέον γίνεται ένα μπάχαλο με την υποστήριξη των υπαλλήλων από την εταιρία και την συνεργασία με το λογιστήριο. Επίσης όντως μέσα το κανονικό πλήρωμα του πλοίου δεν σε έχει και σε πολύ μεγάλη εκτίμηση. Τωρα τι παίζει με τις εταιρίες; Ποιος έχει πάρει τα καζίνα των πλοίων στις εταιρίες;Μαθαίνεις κάτι;

----------


## mastrokostas

> πλακα κανεις φιλε!!!εχεις δουλεψει δηλαδη σε καζινο πλοιου και περασες φανταστικα????
> εγω θα μιλησω,ως 2μιση χρονια εργαζομενη σε μινωικες και ΣΦ5,για αλλα πλοια δε ξερω.
> αν εισαι ευαισθητος χαρακτηρας φιλη μου,ουτε καν σαν ιδεα μη το σκεφτεσαι.
> θα εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις τους χαιδεμενους των ναυτιλιακων,δηλαδη τους οδηγους φορτηγων και ειλικρινα μονο με ηρεμιστικα την παλευεις!
> το πληρωμα σπανια θα σε αντιμετωπιζει σα ισαξια τους κι αυτο γιατι τα καζινο ανηκουν σε επιχειρηματιες εκτος ναυτιλιακης.η αληθεια ειναι οτι ζηλευουν κιολας που εσυ στα λιμανια τις περισσοτερες φορες θα βγαινεις εξω αν θες.
> στα ειπα τραγικα?απλα πρεπει να εισαι προετοιμασμενη.δε πας σε παραδεισο.πας σε ενα ανδροκρατουμενο χωρο.
> τα καλα ειναι τα λεφτα σαφεστατα τα οποια ειναι απο 1500 εως και 2000 ανα μηνα,αν εχει αργιες.επισης οι εταιρειες που εχουν αυτη τη στιγμη τα καζινο σε μινωικες και ΣΦ ειναι καλες σε γενικες γραμμες.
> εγω αποκομισα πολλες εμπειριες,πολλα λεφτα τα οποια ευχομαι εσυ να κρατησεις γιατι οσο να ναι η κλεισουρα σε κανει να χαλας πολλα οταν βγαινεις.
> ειναι μεγαλο σχολειο το καραβι.απλα πρεπει να θεσεις απο την αρχη στοχο οικονομικο για να ξερεις που βαδιζεις.
> ...


Όπα φίλη μου! Γιατι μας βούτηξες από την μούρη ! Ο καθʼ ένας μιλά από τις εμπειρίες που έχει .Εγώ φυσικά και δεν έχω δουλεύει σε καζίνο ,αλλά έχω δούλεψη σε πλοία που είχαν καζίνο η ήταν μόνο καζίνο ,με εκατό και πλέον casino staff ..Και κάτι ξέρουμε και εμείς όσον αφορά τον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους .....αν περνούσαν καλά ....αν έβγαιναν στα λιμάνια κτλ. Το πως τα ξέρουμε είναι μια άλλη ιστορία .
Για cazino staff σε ferry boat δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω απολύτως τίποτε !
Γενικά όμως σαν δουλειά πιστεύω από την στιγμή που έχεις να κάνεις με τζογαδόρους ,θα έχεις να κάνεις και με περίεργους χαρακτήρες !
Τώρα αν είναι η δουλειά αυτή για ευαίσθητου χαρακτήρες ,η είναι ανδροκρατούμενος χώρος ...σε βαπόρι πας να δουλέψει, δεν πας σε παιδικό σταθμό !

----------


## LocoRoco

Πάντως στα cruisers μια χαρά την βγάζουν απ'όσο ξέρω.
Τώρα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο παίρνουν Έλληνες όμως..

----------


## fazer600

Η δουλεια σε καζινο πλοιου (θα μιλησω συγκεκριμενα για την γραμμη Πατρα - Ιταλια),  ειναι μεγαλο χωσιμο καθως σχεδον ποτε δεν εχεις ρεπο (μια φορα την εβδομαδα και οχι ολοημερο αλλα για μερικες ωρες το πρωι), και η αμοιβη οχι και τοσο καλη, γυρω στα 1500 ευρω για την συγκεκριμενη γραμμη.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Η δουλεια σε καζινο πλοιου (θα μιλησω συγκεκριμενα για την γραμμη Πατρα - Ιταλια),  ειναι μεγαλο χωσιμο καθως σχεδον ποτε δεν εχεις ρεπο (μια φορα την εβδομαδα και οχι ολοημερο αλλα για μερικες ωρες το πρωι), και η αμοιβη οχι και τοσο καλη, γυρω στα 1500 ευρω για την συγκεκριμενη γραμμη.



με αυτα που διαβασα πρεπει να ειναι αρχηγηλικι το ποστο αυτο για να μπει καποιος ως επικουρος να δουλευει πρωι-βραδυ ολο τον μηνα χωρις ρεπο και να περνεις 1200 το μηνα να δει την διαφορα...

----------


## dealer

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Τώρα μόλις έγινα μέλος τις παρέας σας και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι. Εγώ είμαι dealer 6 χρόνια στο casino στο Λουτράκι. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αξίζει να φύγω απο εδώ που είμαι και να πάω να εργαστώ σε ένα πλοίο σαν dealer. Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή full time με 2 ρεπό την εβδομάδα και μέσο όρο 2 κυριακές το μήνα να δουλέυω παίρνω περίπου 1400 Euro. Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## vikfok

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Τώρα μόλις έγινα μέλος τις παρέας σας και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι. Εγώ είμαι dealer 6 χρόνια στο casino στο Λουτράκι. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αξίζει να φύγω απο εδώ που είμαι και να πάω να εργαστώ σε ένα πλοίο σαν dealer. Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή full time με 2 ρεπό την εβδομάδα και μέσο όρο 2 κυριακές το μήνα να δουλέυω παίρνω περίπου 1400 Euro. Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


 Φίλε μου κάτσε εκεί που είσαι καλύτερα περνάς. Καταρχήν παίρνεις 1500 ευρώ καθαρά στα χέρια σου αλλά είσαι κλεισμένος σε ένα καράβι και η μόνη έξοδος είναι όταν πιάσει λιμάνι και έχει ημέρευση ή στην Ιταλία προλαβαίνεις να τη δεις λίγο. Στο λουτράκι έχεις 2 ρεπό εδώ δεν έχεις τιποτα. Επίσης δεν έισαι γκρουπιέρης μόνο ταμίας και εχει μονο κουλοχερηδες που βγαζουν μονο τεχνικα προβληματα.

----------


## A.Peggy

φιλε μας,αμα εισαι εξω και εχεις τετοιο μισθο κατσε εκει που καθεσαι φιλικα παντα!!! :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## rouli726

> με αυτα που διαβασα πρεπει να ειναι αρχηγηλικι το ποστο αυτο για να μπει καποιος ως επικουρος να δουλευει πρωι-βραδυ ολο τον μηνα χωρις ρεπο και να περνεις 1200 το μηνα να δει την διαφορα...


σε ποια εταιρεια ακριβως οι επικουροι παιρνουν 1200 ευρω?
στις μινωικες και στη φαστ που εχω δουλεψει εγω 2μιση χρονια,οι επικουροι παιρνουν τουλαχιστον 1800 ευρω το μηνα,για να μη πουμε για το που φτανουν το καλοκαιρι με τα τυχερα!
και φυσικα καλα κανουν κ τα παιρνουν γτ αυτοι ειναι που κρατανε τα καραβια σε ταξη ουσιαστικα,τα κανουν ολα και δουλευουν ως και 20 ωρες ημερησιως,δεν ειπε κανεις πως πληρωνονται αδικα,αλλα δε παιρνουν 1200 ,τουλαχιστον σημερα κ στις συγκεκριμενες εταιρειες.

----------


## rouli726

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Τώρα μόλις έγινα μέλος τις παρέας σας και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι. Εγώ είμαι dealer 6 χρόνια στο casino στο Λουτράκι. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αξίζει να φύγω απο εδώ που είμαι και να πάω να εργαστώ σε ένα πλοίο σαν dealer. Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή full time με 2 ρεπό την εβδομάδα και μέσο όρο 2 κυριακές το μήνα να δουλέυω παίρνω περίπου 1400 Euro. Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι!!!!!χαχαχα
όχι βρε,η στεριά δε συγκρινεται με τίποτα.
θα χάσεις τη δουλειά σου τσάμπα,αν φύγεις απο εκει.δε συμφερει σε καμμια περιπτωση.

----------


## rouli726

> Όπα φίλη μου! Γιατι μας βούτηξες από την μούρη ! Ο καθʼ ένας μιλά από τις εμπειρίες που έχει .Εγώ φυσικά και δεν έχω δουλεύει σε καζίνο ,αλλά έχω δούλεψη σε πλοία που είχαν καζίνο η ήταν μόνο καζίνο ,με εκατό και πλέον casino staff ..Και κάτι ξέρουμε και εμείς όσον αφορά τον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους .....αν περνούσαν καλά ....αν έβγαιναν στα λιμάνια κτλ. Το πως τα ξέρουμε είναι μια άλλη ιστορία .
> Για cazino staff σε ferry boat δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω απολύτως τίποτε !
> Γενικά όμως σαν δουλειά πιστεύω από την στιγμή που έχεις να κάνεις με τζογαδόρους ,θα έχεις να κάνεις και με περίεργους χαρακτήρες !
> Τώρα αν είναι η δουλειά αυτή για ευαίσθητου χαρακτήρες ,η είναι ανδροκρατούμενος χώρος ...σε βαπόρι πας να δουλέψει, δεν πας σε παιδικό σταθμό !


φιλε μαστροκωστα,δε σε αρπαξα απο τη μουρη για ονομα του θεου!
λες ομως πως μιλας απο εμπειρια,πιστεψε με μονο αν κανεις κατι εχεις εμπειρια επ'αυτου.
για να μη παρεξηγηθω εξαρχης συγκεκριμενοποιησα για τι πραγμα μιλαω.ειπα εταιρειες και πλοια στα οποια εχω δουλεψει.σαφως και για τα υπολοιπα δεν εχω αποψη.μιλησα επισης για τα σουπερφαστ που εχω ακουσει πως ειναι πολυ καλυτερες οι συνθηκες.
ο μονος λογος που ημουν εντονη στο λογο μου,ηταν επειδη ειπες οτι θα ειναι υπεροχα και φανταστικα,μη γελιομαστε δε θα ειναι!
ισως λοιπον αυτες οι δυο λεξεις σου με ενοχλησαν γιατι εχω περασει κι εχω ανεχτει πολλα αυτα τα 2μιση χρονια.σαφως ηταν κ ειναι επιλογη μου κ απο ενα σημειο και μετα ηξερα που βρισκομαι γτ αρχικα δεν ηξερα!
σαφως και δε κανουμε την πιο δυσκολη δουλεια στο καραβι,γιαυτο και παιρνουμε τα λιγοτερα χρηματα απο ολους.
και σαφως,για να μη σας κουραζω αλλο,δε θα αλλαζα αυτη την εμπειρια.
το εγραψα και στο πρωτο μου ποστ,ειναι "μεγαλο σχολειο" τα καραβια.
μαθαινεις να αντεχεις και να ανεχεσαι και αυτο σε κανει αν μη τι αλλο πιο δυνατο για οταν βρεθεις παλι στη στερια.
αυτα..... :Smile:

----------

